# Breitling Colt



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I got this old model Breitling Colt Quartz for my son; it came on a tatty strap, no box and with unstamped papers so I got it quite cheap. I got a box and Breitling buckle off E-bay and a new sharksin strap (backed with a ruberised fabric) from Banda. It's not a big watch, the bezel is 38mm diameter and not as b'lingy as the newer chronometer version but I think it looks OK. My only concern is the size as he is a big 6'2" ... still if it doesn't work I am sure it will sell, or I might keep it for a while.

The deal I have with my lad if he decides to take it is that he is going to give me some of his collection of watches, so goodness knows what I will end up with. He tended to buy "gizzits" and chuck them in his locker and continue wear his G-Shock


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yummy, nice one John


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good find John, I like that. Just about my size too.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

John,

I dont think a NATO looks at all right on that one......nice tan leather perhaps??

Just an opinion

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I like that a lot John, very nice.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It is nice...with those bold numberals.









But would have to agree with Roger about the Nato


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't like Nato straps at all,but that does not look to bad.If it were me and it was getting used,as it should be(getting wet)I would have it on rubber,like a Seiko wave


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> What's wrong with it?


Sorry, but I feel the Breitling deserves much better. NATO is ok, but not on that one.

Roger


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

I have mine on the Breitling rubber strap which is one of the most comfortable rubber straps I've ever worn.



















Cheers, Olly


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep: that looks good Olly


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Great shots Olly, I must dig out my rubber strap and perservere a bit more with it.

Is that the Superquartz version? If so how does it do on accuracy?


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Not SuperQuartz (pre-dates it I think) but it is chronometer certified. Never done any tests on accuracy but I've never set the thing since the BST started so it can't be doing too badly!

Cheers, Olly


----------

